# bike swap



## spoker (Oct 17, 2014)

andover high school oct26


----------



## catfish (Oct 17, 2014)

spoker said:


> andover high school oct26




Andover Mass?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 17, 2014)

Andover Minnesota, its basically 4 miles from my house  

Nick



catfish said:


> Andover Mass?


----------



## spoker (Oct 17, 2014)

MASS thats somthing to do rught after confession?


----------

